
The Middle East’s travelling storytellers - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181119-the-middle-easts-travelling-storytellers
======
nouripen
I enjoyed this documentary on the incredible self-governance in (western)
Kurdistan, in Syria: [https://itsgoingdown.org/the-communes-of-rojava-a-model-
in-s...](https://itsgoingdown.org/the-communes-of-rojava-a-model-in-societal-
self-direction/)

~~~
y-c-o-m-b
One of the things I enjoy about this video that's usually missing in
documentaries depicting battle-torn regions is it shows people smiling and
engaging in healthy socialization. It demonstrates these are not just
barbarians fighting over territory, but actual communities trying to establish
their basic human rights.

